# yaya



## Qcumber

*Niyaya niya nang pakasal ang dalaga.*
*"He proposed the girl to marry her."*

What is the corresponding relative clause focused on the boy?
"the young man who proposed the girl to marry her" 

1) binatang yumaya nang pakasal *ng* dalaga

or 

2) binatang yumaya nang pakasal *sa* dalaga


----------



## Ditas

Hi! 2 is right. You can also say:

'Binatang nag-alok ng pagpapakasal sa dalaga'

alok ng pagpapakasal = _an offer of marriage_


----------



## Qcumber

Maraming salamat, Ditas.
What about the following? Is it correct?
A: Alam mo, pare, yumaya si Jon-Jon nang pakasal sa dalagang kilala mo.
B: Sino?


----------



## Camote

It should be

_"Alam mo pare, inaya ni Jon-Jon ng kasal yung dalagang kakilala mo."_
_/know/you/friend/ ask             of/ marriage/the/maiden/acquaintance/you/_

_"You know what buddy, Jon-jon asked the maiden you are acquainted with to marry him."_

_aya is the root for yaya_
_aya/alok = offer/ask_


----------

